# Electrical Box Cover-Up



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

So we decided to cover our electrical boxes up with a 4x6x10 raised flower bed. We used 2 strains of maiden grass, silver artemisia, and Russian sage. It has now taken the focal point and will have to add a few things in the original bed to even it back out. Overall, very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Love it, looks great! That will fill in and you won't even see the boxes, barely can now


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Check with your city about painting them to try to mask it more.


----------



## potterwc (Jul 1, 2019)

If the electrical company has to access the box they might remove all of the landscaping during their visit. I would contact your utilities companies about their guidance on landscaping around/near their boxes.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

potterwc said:


> If the electrical company has to access the box they might remove all of the landscaping during their visit. I would contact your utilities companies about their guidance on landscaping around/near their boxes.


I'm thinking the same thing. You may have created more problems then you fixed due to the fact that those boxes were installed at ground level and now they have several inches of mulch around them that will hold moisture and may effect some of the components inside the covers. If they are that much of an eyesore, you could have put a nice decorative fence around them with a gate for easy access for the workers.


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> potterwc said:
> 
> 
> > If the electrical company has to access the box they might remove all of the landscaping during their visit. I would contact your utilities companies about their guidance on landscaping around/near their boxes.
> ...


They came out before I did it all. They have access to everything, it's not as deep as the picture may portray. :thumbup:


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

You'll be ok, if anything you'll just have to smooth out the mulch when they're through.

Btw, if you want to paint it... Just do it. Don't call, don't ask, just do it. Just don't cover up any identifying numbers on it and you'll be ok.


----------

